# CCT 0.9.5 - Repeating scramble issue



## Carson (Sep 27, 2010)

I am using CCT version 0.9.5 with Windows 7 64 bit. Today, CCT started repeating the same scramble over and over for each puzzle when using my account. When using the guest account, it works correctly. I browsed through the .xml file, and all of the tags appear to be closed... I wasn't sure what else to check. Any suggestions? I could always create a new account, but I would hate to lose all of my data.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 27, 2010)

That has happened to me once before. I closed and reopened CCT and never had the problem again.


----------



## Carson (Sep 27, 2010)

Unfortunately, restarting CCT does not seem to help. I get a different scramble each time I start it, but then that same scramble continues to repeat.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 27, 2010)

I'd look at that xml file again. Or maybe rename your xml file and if the scramble problem persists you know it wouldn't be the xml file. If the scramble problem is gone I suggest thoroughly looking at that xml file. When you said you looked for opened tags and such, did you look real hard or kind of scroll and check? You could always look specifically at the xml file for the time you noticed the problem started happening.


----------



## Carson (Sep 27, 2010)

OK... Fixed! Just in case anyone else has this issue, here is what I did.
I opened the last session I created, started and stopped the timer, discarded the time I just created, started a new session. Fixed...

I did go over the last session in the xml file and could find nothing, but considering what I did to fix it... I suspect that the issue was there and I just didn't see it.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 27, 2010)

I'd suspect the same, Carson. Good to know the simple fix in case this happens again though.


----------



## apostolis159 (Nov 5, 2010)

Carson said:


> OK... Fixed! Just in case anyone else has this issue, here is what I did.
> I opened the last session I created, started and stopped the timer, discarded the time I just created, started a new session. Fixed...
> 
> I did go over the last session in the xml file and could find nothing, but considering what I did to fix it... I suspect that the issue was there and I just didn't see it.



Fixed the problem this way, thank you!


----------

